# jelly-like discharge



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

i am 28 weeks pregnant with twins and today i have had a jelly like discharge on wiping, it looks a bit like snot (ewww sorry) and is slightly off-white/yellow in colour. It has happened twice today, first time was about the size of a 5p and 2nd time a bit smaller. Is this normal or something to worry about?

thanks

Julia
xxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

it sounds like normal discharge, it can vary in consistency and amount in pregnancy, it doesn't sound like anything to be concerned about,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

thanks so much


----------

